# lost puppy bitch daxie from HR1 area



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

DILYS
Brindle Female Miniture Dachshund (Age: Puppy)
Missing from Haugh Woods Mordiford Herefordshire, HR1 area, (South West) on Tuesday, 12th October 2010
Puppy only 4 Months old I am desperate to find her 

There is a REWARD for DILYS's safe return.
CONTACT: 07931208885 or 01432279648


----------

